# Side bangs problem.



## luvsic (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey all,

I am getting a haircut soon and I think I want to revisit my side bangs. However, I have this kind of weird issue. Whenever I get side bangs cut, I wish they'd look kind of "poufy" instead of "flat to the forehead." If you know what I mean. I guess bangs that look like this:

I want bangs that look like this:












Opposed to say, this (I DO NOT WANT THIS):












*Do I just have to style it a certain way? Does it depend on your hair type? *

Please help =P I can't find a good picture of how I want my bangs to look to show to the stylist. I guess I want poufy bangs with long straight hair and a little bit of volume at the top. Anyone have a picture of that? I'd appreciate it a lot, thanks.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 15, 2008)

Well when I had side bangs exactly like that I'd tease them a tiny bit,straighten them with a flat iron but do in a motion like a "C",or blow dry them with a round brush.
Hope that helps I really don't know how to explain it but good luck!


----------



## user79 (Dec 15, 2008)

Blowdry over a large round brush should do the trick, and for added volume set the hair on a velcro roller to cool.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 15, 2008)

My hairdresser told me to blow them to the opposite side you want them to lay and then position them over when they dry, another thing you could do is put a large velcro roller in and blowdry them


----------



## luvsic (Dec 15, 2008)

I wash my hair at night and then sleep on it...if I still do that will it stay? =/

Does hair not really just look like that, ever, when it dries naturally? haha, so little I know about hair.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 15, 2008)

I have had side bangs FOREVER now..and if I want my bangs to have the poof then I have to blow dry them with a roundbrush(with some product in it)...If I don't blowdry my hair, it goes in every direction (I was blessed with poker straight crazy hair that has its own mind) lol...I could never shower at night..cause when I would wake up, it would look crazy! Sometimes I use my straight Iron (making a C-motion) to give a little something to it..that works too!! Good Luck!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine get super flat if I don't blow dry them with a round brush right when I get out of the shower. I use a really big brush probably 2" maybe 11/2" or sometimes a 1"


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

  I wash my hair at night and then sleep on it...if I still do that will it stay? =/  
 
If you just dry and style the bangs when you get out of the shower it should stay ok, might go a little flat if you lay on the side the bang is on


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 15, 2008)

I [use john frieda volume moose] and put some moose on my bangs and use a large round brush and blowdry it.  It only takes 2 minutes every morning.  I dont think the volume will stay if you fall alseep overnight.


----------



## xsuperveeee (Dec 17, 2008)

Grab a large round brush and wrap your bangs over it, pulling them a bit to the side to make it more side swept. Blow dry them then gently comb the bangs with a comb dipped in water, being careful not to reduce too much volume.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks you guys! I just don't really like the look of how bangs "blend into" the rest of the hair, like britney has it above. I will try all of these tricks out. I am getting my haircut in a few days and I think this style will look good on me, but I don't really have a great picture of that type of bang with straight hair. If anyone can find one I'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the opposite problem. My hair is so thick it poofs out on the bangs so I have to flat iron them if I want them to lay up against my head.


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsaycoe* 

 
_I have the opposite problem. My hair is so thick it poofs out on the bangs so I have to flat iron them if I want them to lay up against my head._

 
Same haha! I get the poof in my bangs naturally, so I blowdry then flat iron.


----------

